# Driving possessions through Central America



## Stoic_J (Sep 1, 2015)

Hello, this is my first post. In a little less than two years I plan on moving my family from the uSA to Costa Rica. I am considering driving there in a truck or SUV, and bringing along boxes of personal property. My wife and sons would fly in.

Property would include clothing, household items, small appliances, vehicle parts, and possibly a lot of tools. I have looked into what it would cost me in terms of time and money to make the drive, but what I am not clear on is what is involved in crossing borders with personal property. I would be traveling on a uSA passport. My final destination is CR, but if I have a truckload of personal property, why wouldn't Mexico, Guatemala, Honduras, and Nicaragua each want to hit me with tax on those items? For all they know I would be selling my property. They could inventory what I go in with, and then what I leave with, but that seems like a big hassle on their end and they'd want to get some money for doing it.

What is the process for driving personal property across Central American borders?


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Two years away is a long time. What is true today, will possibly not be true then. I would suggest that about 6 months out, you will want to check that again. The most current info might be found at the nearest consul. Good luck.


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

I get asked about my ratchet set and other car tools in my car when going into Mexico.

SAT will not let you cross auto parts without paying duty on them, at 16%. Even if it's only temporarily, it's a gimmick to raise funds. 

Clothing and other used items shouldn't be an issue, but if your truck is fully loaded, be prepared to pay a tax on them. SAT will size your load up, and give you an estimate. It's your call to pay it, or return to the US.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

coondawg said:


> Two years away is a long time. What is true today, will possibly not be true then. I would suggest that about 6 months out, you will want to check that again. The most current info might be found at the nearest consul. Good luck.


I would add to coondawg's suggestion that several months before you are about to leave for Costa Rica check with the consulates of each country you'll be driving through. Each is bound to have different rules and regulations regarding transporting personal goods across their national territory. Have you thought about just shipping your personal stuff instead of trying to take it in a truck or SUV?


----------



## sixcats (Aug 1, 2015)

Isla Verde said:


> I would add to coondawg's suggestion that several months before you are about to leave for Costa Rica check with the consulates of each country you'll be driving through. Each is bound to have different rules and regulations regarding transporting personal goods across their national territory. Have you thought about just shipping your personal stuff instead of trying to take it in a truck or SUV?


Should he be checking with the Consulates or should he be checking with the Aduana-like entities ?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sixcats said:


> Should he be checking with the Consulates or should he be checking with the Aduana-like entities ?


I would start with the consulates and see what they say. In the end, at least in Mexico, no what the rules are, it usually comes down to what the officials you end up dealing with at the border decide to do.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

I believe the only border crossing in the Mexico for people traveling thru the country is at the Free Trade Bridge at Los Indio TX. They process people "tax free" traveling to Central America. Rules, time limits, and routes are controlled and strict.


----------



## sixcats (Aug 1, 2015)

Isla Verde said:


> I would start with the consulates and see what they say. In the end, at least in Mexico, no what the rules are, it usually comes down to what the officials you end up dealing with at the border decide to do.


Those officials at the border will be (in the case of Mexico) Aduana - no ? Which has no connection with the Consulate - except perhaps in aiding in obtaining a Menaje de Casa. Am I wrong ?

When we came here from the US we had a Menaje issued by Aduana (but picked up at the consulate) AND we still ended up paying taxes at the Texas border.

Edit : I'll defer to Playaboy's expertise.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Playaboy said:


> I believe the only border crossing in the Mexico for people traveling thru the country is at the Free Trade Bridge at Los Indio TX. They process people "tax free" traveling to Central America. Rules, time limits, and routes are controlled and strict.


It's good to know that at this border crossing the rule of law prevails.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> It's good to know that at this border crossing the rule of law prevails.


What? Are you kidding? Don't get out much? I can't believe you believe that. 

Investigation: Bridge to Fear | KRGV.com | Rio Grande Valley, TX


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Playaboy said:


> What? Are you kidding? Don't get out much? I can't believe you believe that.
> 
> Investigation: Bridge to Fear | KRGV.com | Rio Grande Valley, TX


I thought your post was a serious one, meant to help the OP. I get out all the time but not in a car and never to the border.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> I would add to coondawg's suggestion that several months before you are about to leave for Costa Rica check with the consulates of each country you'll be driving through. Each is bound to have different rules and regulations regarding transporting personal goods across their national territory. Have you thought about just shipping your personal stuff instead of trying to take it in a truck or SUV?


Marsha, I am serious and trying to help the OP. My posts answer the OP question about crossing into and thru Mexico as a transmigrante. It gives them something to think about. 

The Mexico consulate staff, including anybody Aduana stationed there, have nothing to do with transmigrante's. No need to waste time there. They refer you to the Free Trade Bridge. Shipping personal stuff can be ridiculous in cost.

Here is my advice based on my experiences crossing the border. Stay away from trying to cross Mexico as a transmigrante. Stay away from the Free Trade Bridge and the route you are required to drive, the east coast route thru Tamaulipus and Veracruz. I used to caravan on many of my trips to the Yucatan with the transmigrantes. I haven't driven that route in over 8 years because I do not believe it to be as safe as other routes. 

Don't volunteer anymore info than asked. Cross like you are a tourist that is staying for months, like you own a house here. If you get the red light then have a list prepared of your items in the vehicle, do the math for them in advance, and pay some tax (still cheaper than shipping). You will also be able to drive the route you want with a 180 day time limit.

Sorry I can't help with any of the other countries.

Serious enough?


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Excellent advice, Playaboy !  That's how we have done it too.


----------



## Stoic_J (Sep 1, 2015)

Gracias to you all 

I sold a truck a few years ago to a guy who, along with his brothers, would drive vehicles down that way. And my father has made the drive, but that was many years ago.

If I make the trip, it would probably be three adults taking two vehicles, so we'd share some of the expenses. Guess I will speak with consulates first and go from there. Probably will do better going the container route, but this seems doable and if it saves a good bit of money I'd go for it.

I used to play amateur baseball on a team with a bunch of guys from Puebla, and some of them would drive down there on occasion, bringing goods with them. Might be able to coordinate a crossing with them if it makes sense.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Then what happens going through Guatemala , San Salvador, Nicaragua and Costa Rica...Maybe that question should be asked on a Costa Rica fórum from peope who have been through it.


----------

